# EoMR - Anima Class Question



## MatrexsVigil (Feb 19, 2005)

In a small game I'm running, a second level mage is gaining his third class level and has chosen Anima as his next class. He wants to have an enduring Summon Creature effect to constantly have a 1/2 creature with him (he's undecided as to the type). How should I go about letting him do this? Does the anima power stop working if the creature dies? Does he have to take into account a duration for longer than a minute in the cost of summoning? What about doubling the cost for obedience? Does that need to be added in?

Also, he was looking to have a Create Metal enduring effect for the next level if he takes anima again. What happens if those items/weapons are destroyed? Can he reform them into something else every turn or is he stuck with the first creation (such as a single 15gp longsword).

What happens to both enduring effects if he 'turned them off'?

Also, why is enduring effects derived from a Transform spell forbidden? What if someone wanted constant dragon wings (for flight) or a wolf's muzzle (for a bite)?

Actually, for all enduring effects, does the duration have to be bought up or can it stay at one minute?

Sorry for all the questions!  I didn't want to clog up the thread with seperate posts.  Thanks for any help!  ^^

-P.C.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 19, 2005)

I'd say that the critter-pal power would be renewable each day if it got destroyed. It's practically a waste of an AP, anyways; no need to penalize him further. There's no need for an enhanced duration, and even if you want to make it obeidient, that cost is "equal to the MP paid for the Creature Challange Rating Enhancement;" in this case, zero. A better way to model this would be to take the Summon Familiar moderate magical boon; that way it increases with level, and he'll be able to get it at Mage 4. Even if he wanted it as an anima power, he'd only need to use 1 AP for it; it's enduring, not triggered, so it doesn't need to be multiplied by 4 for being permanent.

For the Create Metal thing, he should be able to choose the item every time he uses it. I had an idea for a mage that strictly used subtle magic and pretended to be a swashbuckler. He'd use Evoke Metal (in the shape of a thrown dagger), Create Metal (looks like drawing a weapon), buffs, etc.


----------



## Archus (Feb 19, 2005)

MatrexsVigil said:
			
		

> Also, why is enduring effects derived from a Transform spell forbidden? What if someone wanted constant dragon wings (for flight) or a wolf's muzzle (for a bite)?



For balance reasons.  With transform you actually get several "powers" at the same time and having it enduring would be unbalanced.

To get the effects of transform, buy the individual powers:
Dragon Wings - Move Air and say you have dragon wings.
Wolf Bite - An attack bonus or strike enhancement (create? I don't have the book with me)

Then you could become a "true" dragon temporarily with a non-enduring transform.


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Feb 19, 2005)

I guess that would work. ^^ Although, I thought if you hybrid'ed with Transform (as per the optional rule) that each transformation (wings, claws, bite, whatever), was a seperate transformation effect. I still want to know why 1d12 damage claws is only considered CR1 for MP costs under that rule. That's insane! Name me one CR1 creature that has claws that powerful!

I'm still wondering about the other enduring effects that I asked about before though...oh, Mr. RangerWickett, sir...

I'm still digging your wiki, Archus.  ^^

-P.C.


----------



## Verequus (Feb 21, 2005)

MatrexsVigil said:
			
		

> I guess that would work. ^^ Although, I thought if you hybrid'ed with Transform (as per the optional rule) that each transformation (wings, claws, bite, whatever), was a seperate transformation effect.




You can decide, how the visual representation of a spell is - while a fly spell is fairly close, there are two important differences:

1. The fly ability and maneuverability class are more or less tied - you can't get a lower maneuverability class and save some MP.
2. The effect can be dispelled. Not that an enduring Transform isn't entirely invulnerable to dispel magic - an antimagic field does still wonder.



> I still want to know why 1d12 damage claws is only considered CR1 for MP costs under that rule. That's insane! Name me one CR1 creature that has claws that powerful!




Actually, the rule says, the GM could decide, that the CR is in this case 1 - if you don't concur, then change it. But I would compare the entrie creature with other candidates - just because a human has now claws, he doesn't lose some other weaknesses.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 21, 2005)

MatrexsVigil said:
			
		

> That's insane! Name me one CR1 creature that has claws that powerful!
> 
> -P.C.




IIRC Feral goliaths or half-giants deal 2d6, at CR +1. That'd make a Feral goliath War 1 CR 1.

I don't have Savage Species, and it's probably overpowered, and it only works if (as I recall) half-giants and goliaths are LA +1, CR +0.


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, I'm still trying to work out what to do for Create/Summon enduring anima effects.  Oye.  x.X

-P.C.


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 22, 2005)

The enduring effects can stay at one minute.   Transform is not allowed because, as was stated, if you want to play a different creature, play one, don't use transform.  If you just want partial enhancements, use other spell lists.

I think I need to create a new option, probably for Infuse, that just increases damage die.

Permanent create's also a little iffy, but I don't see the problem in letting the person recreate their object if it's destroyed.  I might limit how often you can do that per day, though.  If it's a single item (e.g., use Create Metal to always have a dagger ready), then I'd be fine with the item being able to replace itself once a day if destroyed.  If you wanted to be able to create different sorts of items, you'd want an activated ability, not an enduring one.

Ditto with summoning, honestly.  Druid animal companions could easily be recreated with a special summon anima ability.  The Anima Point cost would be high, but you'd be able to resurrect a companion who dies freely after a day.


----------



## MatrexsVigil (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks RangerWickett! I was hoping to nab an offical ruling (or at least offical opinion) before running again. I'll keep it to replacement 1/day and no alteration to the created/summoned object/creature. Now I'm have a little CR 1/2 fire-type creature running around after one of my players. This is gonna be fun. ^^

"Serrin, you're cloak is on fire again!"
"Damn.  Why must that elemental be so clingy?!"
"It is a fire monkey..."
"Oh shut up and help me...ow ow ow!"

-P.C.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Feb 22, 2005)

A fire monkey...that is too cool for words!

EDIT: I still think that the Familiar boon is a better way, but do as you see fit.


----------

